# Is it worth buying a Delta T2 fence for this cheap Craftsman 137.248880 table saw



## noone (May 4, 2011)

I am getting ready to do my first cabinetry work and realize that this Craftsman table saw I have been using for ripping wood flooring is just not going to do it for precision work that will be needed with cutting cabinet sides. The fence on this POS, is just too unstable. It's hard to lock it in perfectly straight across the table, nearly impossible. I read reports of some people adding a Delta T2 fence to their saws. Will it be worth it to do that to this table saw, or should I just buy something like a Ridgid R4512? Is the fence on the Ridgid R4512 as good as a Delta T2? What are the motor and drive mechanism differences between this Craftsman and Ridgid?


----------



## Lyzic (Feb 23, 2012)

The thing with a nice universal fence is that you will always be able to transfer it to a new saw.

The actual saw mechanism itself is pretty universal on table saws, with height and angle being the only real adjustments. The differences is really in the quality of the table and fence, etc.


----------



## noone (May 4, 2011)

I sold this for 40 bucks and bought a new Ridgid 4512 for 400 bucks. Problem solved!


----------

